# 1997 Chrysler Town & Country anti-theft igniton reset



## Wood Smoke (Apr 26, 2010)

We've got a '97 Chrysler Town & Country that has the piece of junk anti theft system in it that kills the ignition if you get things out of sequence .... if won't disarm by just hitting the remote key fob unlock.  

I had a dealer tell me once what the sequence or "how to" reset it, but forgot how.  I thought it had something to do with locking/unlocking the rear cargo door or passengers door manually, but this isnt working.

Symptons are:  ignition will start but shut off after about 3-5 seconds.

Does anyone know the sequence or fix for this..... how to disarm it so that it will crank?  It is definately the anti-theft ignition "kill" and not some other electrical problem (its happened to us once before).  Thanks.


----------



## burkehunter (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know if it works for your van but I know we had a 01 chevy malibu that had security system problems and we had to turn the key to start to have all the dash working, wait 10 mins, turn key off and extract key, then put the key back in and start it. It was going to cost a arm and a leg to fix it so we traded it in.


----------



## TSMITH (Apr 28, 2010)

You have to open the hood first then lock and unlock the lift gate.that should do it


----------



## Wood Smoke (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks.  I think we inadvertantly did that the other day and it then started.  Keeping that stupid anti theft system deactivated has been a real pain!


----------

